# circuralr dependances -> nie wiem jak to ugryźć

## pcmaniac54

localhost portage-2.1.9.25 # emerge tomcat

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] www-servers/tomcat-6.0.26  USE="-doc -examples -source -test" 3,391 kB

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/ant-trax-1.8.1

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.1  5,740 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/ant-trax-1.8.1  0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-6.0.26  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"

[nomerge      ]  dev-java/commons-dbcp-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc -source -test"

[nomerge      ]   dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.98-r3  USE="xml -alsa -debug -doc -dssi -examples -gconf -gjdoc -gmp -gstreamer -gtk -qt4"

[nomerge      ]    dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.5.2  USE="ant"

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj-3.5.2  1,269 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-dbcp-1.2.2-r1  USE="-doc -source -test" 627 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/gnu-classpath-0.98-r3  USE="xml -alsa -debug -doc -dssi -examples -gconf -gjdoc -gmp -gstreamer -gtk -qt4" 10,764 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.5.2  USE="ant" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/ant-apache-xalan2-1.8.1

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/xalan-2.7.1  USE="-doc -source" 6,138 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/xerces-2.9.1  USE="-doc -examples -source" 1,672 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/xml-commons-resolver-1.2  USE="-doc -source" 257 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    dev-java/xjavac-20041208-r5  2 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/javacup-0.11a_beta20060608  USE="-doc -source" 280 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/bcel-5.2  USE="-doc -source" 256 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-6.0.26  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-daemon-1.0.4  USE="-doc -examples -source" 235 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-logging-1.1.1  USE="-avalon-framework -avalon-logkit -doc -log4j -servletapi -source -test" 187 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/ant-eclipse-ecj-3.3.0-r1  1,187 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/tomcat-servlet-api-6.0.26  USE="-source" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.1  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/xalan-serializer-2.7.1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[nomerge      ] www-servers/tomcat-6.0.26  USE="-doc -examples -source -test"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/eclipse-ecj-3.3.0-r3  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/commons-pool-1.5.5  USE="-doc -source -test" 308 kB

[nomerge      ] dev-java/xalan-2.7.1  USE="-doc -source"

[ebuild  N    ]  dev-java/xml-commons-external-1.3.04  USE="-doc -source" 645 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   dev-java/ant-core-1.8.1  USE="-doc -source" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]   virtual/jre-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]    virtual/jdk-1.6.0  0 kB

[ebuild  N    ]     dev-java/icedtea6-bin-1.9.4  USE="-X -alsa -doc -examples -nsplugin -source" 36,105 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]      sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2 [4.1.2] USE="fortran mudflap nls nptl openmp (-altivec) -bootstrap -build -doc (-fixed-point) -gcj -graphite -gtk (-hardened) (-libffi) (-multilib) -multislot (-n32) (-n64) -nocxx -nopie -nossp -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -test -vanilla" 61,588 kB

[ebuild     U ]       sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3 [2.6.1] USE="nls -debug -gd -glibc-omitfp (-hardened) (-multilib) -profile (-selinux) -vanilla" 16,008 kB

Total: 27 packages (1 upgrade, 25 new, 1 in new slot), Size of downloads: 146,649 kB

 * Error: circular dependencies:

(sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) depends on

 (sys-libs/glibc-2.11.2-r3, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

  (sys-devel/gcc-4.4.4-r2, ebuild scheduled for merge) (buildtime)

 * Note that circular dependencies can often be avoided by temporarily

 * disabling USE flags that trigger optional dependencies.

Jak moge naprawic ten problem i zainstalowac tomcata ?

----------

## lsdudi

na raty:

glibca podnieś do 2.10 i nowe gcc ci sie skompiluje, poóżniej glibca do  2.11 czyli:

```
 emerge =sys-libs/glibc-2.10.1-r1
```

```
emerge sys-devel/gcc -uva
```

zmieniasz profil

```
gcc-config [parametry] 
```

i lecisz nowego glibca

```
emerge sys-libs/glibc -uva
```

----------

## pcmaniac54

Dzięki wydaje się ze wszystko było ok bo tomcat zaczął się kompilować jednak wydaje się że coś jest nie tak z porfilem. jednak ja nie zabardzo wiem czego się czepia. Dlatego jeszcze raz wrzucę to co wypisuje potrage.

```
localhost bin # emerge tomcat

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Starting parallel fetch

>>> Emerging (1 of 31) dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2

 * PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Package:    dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2

 * Repository: gentoo

 * Maintainer: python@gentoo.org

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyXML-0.8.4.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

 * Applying pyxml-0.8.4-python-2.6.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4 ...

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 failed:

 *   dev-lang/python:2.7 is not installed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line    56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 10221:  Called distutils_src_compile '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *   environment, line  6596:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building' '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *   environment, line  8726:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   environment, line  5827:  Called _python_final_sanity_checks

 *   environment, line  5952:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "$(python_get_implementational_package) is not installed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2:

 * This profile has not been tested thoroughly and is not considered to be

 * a supported server profile at this time.  For a supported server

 * profile, please check the Hardened project (http://hardened.gentoo.org).

 * This profile is merely a convenience for people who require a more

 * minimal profile, yet are unable to use hardened due to restrictions in

 * the software being used on the server. This profile should also be used

 * if you require GCC 4.1 or Glibc 2.4 support. If you don't know if this

 * applies to you, then it doesn't and you should probably be using

 * Hardened, instead.

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 failed:

 *   dev-lang/python:2.7 is not installed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line    56:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 10221:  Called distutils_src_compile '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *   environment, line  6596:  Called python_execute_function 'distutils_building' '--with-libexpat=/usr'

 *   environment, line  8726:  Called _python_calculate_PYTHON_ABIS

 *   environment, line  5827:  Called _python_final_sanity_checks

 *   environment, line  5952:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *                   die "$(python_get_implementational_package) is not installed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4'

 * IMPORTANT: 9 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

localhost bin #

```

Wdzięczny byłbym za pomoc bo teraz to coś chyba się bardziej zamieszało ... ?

----------

## matidz

Zwroc uwage na:

```
dev-lang/python:2.7 is not installed
```

zobacz czy masz pythona 2.7 i czy jest on wybrany jako domyslny:

```
eselect python list
```

----------

## lsdudi

 *Quote:*   

> dev-lang/python:2.7 is not installed 

 

python w nieprawidłowej wersji wymagana 2.7 (obecnie niestabilna)

odmaskuj pythona-2.7 zainstaluj i woila

a tak btw nie używa/ bardzo mało osób używa)  gentoo do jawy (... strata czasu).

----------

## pcmaniac54

```
Writing /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/images/2.7/usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages/PyXML-0.8.4-py2.7.egg-info

 * ERROR: dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2 failed:

 *   Illegal installation into /usr/local

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line    56:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 10260:  Called distutils_src_install

 *   environment, line  6668:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           die "Illegal installation into /usr/local";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2/work/PyXML-0.8.4'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-python/pyxml-0.8.4-r2, Log file:

```

Wszystko Zrobione  pythonem w wersji 2.7 ale nie wiem czy powinienem potym puścić 

```
python-updater
```

Ale co do dalszej instalacji tomcata to powyższy kod mnie powalił ? Czemu to pyxml nie chce się instalować w ścieżce /usr/local ?? przecież to portage tym zarządza ......

----------

